# ONE word to describe each member in this forum...



## jakethesnake (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, not everyone. I'll start

jakethesnake = mysterious

you get the idea..


----------



## V Player (Apr 25, 2004)

Well....in real life it would probably be "hermit". I dont speak much and I relish the peace and quiet of solitude.


----------



## Chain Link (Apr 25, 2004)

Interesting concept.. Only list for yourself? Hmmmm...

"hung" 

Yes, I do mean to say I sing and dance like william hung!
She bangs! She bangs! She bangs!


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 26, 2004)

you can list other people

(ex. fred - stupid
       jonny - gay
       xxxxx - bullshitter
       etc etc

the list could go on for as long as u want, it would have to be people you know fairly well though


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Saturday Fever - Supertraining  
atherjen - dedicated 

Hmmm, I can't think of anymore at the moment.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 26, 2004)

Jo-Anna = Determined 

I have been dieting since January, lost 12 pounds, added muscle toan, and lost 2 inches in the waste.  My jeans are baggy now, where they were tight before and i'm still not happy with the way I look.  Still more to go...

Gona be lean and PHAT!!! when I'm done... hopefully by the time bikini season starts!!!


----------



## V Player (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Jo-Anna = Determined
> 
> I have been dieting since January, lost 12 pounds, added muscle toan, and lost 2 inches in the waste.


BUMPITY-BUMP-BUMP-BUMP! YOU GO GIRL!! 

From everything I hear, the pressure on girls to be model thin and or fit is enormous. My sister went through the same thing after her 2 boys and Im very proud of her.


You can list other people? Well shiiiie.....

Fiftyonefifty = dedicated. I know him from the other forum and I know a little about him, especialy his GF situation. I salute him.
johnnny = liar,liar,liar (sorry, there just aint one word for that one)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 26, 2004)

Albob- dinosaurusREX
me- drunk-duck-in-human-form (does that count as one word?)

HEY chainlink heh

I like your sig.


----------



## irontime (Apr 26, 2004)

Everybody - Jackass


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 26, 2004)

I Are Baboon = Potato salad


----------



## Chain Link (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> HEY chainlink heh
> 
> I like your sig.



Thx, It was one of the first threads I read on IM, thought it was hilarious 
It gives me hope to see other RPG players in BB forums, Technology is really throwing the nerd/athlete ratio  I think FF7 was the only game to truly live up to the name,"final fantasy" I hope someday they remake it with updated graphics ect 
(Back to topic!)
irontime - Probably-right


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Greeky - stubborn


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2004)

greeky= determined


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

JLB=wants Godiva Choc. Cheesecake frm Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

BO=insomiac


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Awww thanks J'bo! That's one of the nicest things I've heard all day! 

J'Bo = niceass *its almost one word* lol


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2004)

Robert/Prince = Full of Shit 

(oops that is 3 words)


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey, that description is reserved for Burner in the "person above you" thread. lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Prince aka Robert DiMaggio= confused


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

MonStar = starving


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't need a word to describe me, i'll just use Prince's method (the singer, not our Prince) and go by only a sign.

From now on, you can call me:  ....a.k.a. "The bodybuilder formerly known as Flex"


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

hey chain link-

where in clearwater do you live?

i've been down there 100x's...LOOOOOOOOOOVE that place


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Prince aka Robert DiMaggio= confused



LOL, yeah I guess. 

I am just tired of the name Prince.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> 
> From now on, you can call me:  ....a.k.a. "The bodybuilder formerly known as Flex"




LMAO


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

flex= rockstar 

BO= sweetheart

IT= smartasss

Prince= bitchin 

dont know anyone else in this thread...all newbies to me


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 27, 2004)

BigBalla = BigPimp

anyone live in florida, big pimp is coming for a few days with friends to hang out on the beach and get some tan....


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 27, 2004)

Me = Fit Freak = Nursing Nerd


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> flex= rockstar



glad someone was able to decifer what i was saying


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

j'bo= BOdacious 

BO= honest

BB formerly known as Prince= Joltin' (Joltin' Rob DiMaggio)

Premier= Flexwannabee 

Monstar= LIGHTWEIGHT


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

ff= SIG= sweet intelligent guy


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2004)

PreMier - gallant


ADJECTIVE: 1. Smartly or boldly stylish; dashing: a gallant feathered hat; cut a gallant figure at the coronation.
2a. Unflinching in battle or action; valiant: put up a gallant resistance to the attackers. b. Nobly or selflessly resolute: made a gallant attempt to save his friend's reputation.
3. Stately; majestic. 
4. (g-lnt, -länt)a. Courteously attentive especially to women; chivalrous. b. Flirtatious; amorous.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> 
> I am just tired of the name Prince.




How about Turd Ferguson or Joey Jo Jo Junior Shabido?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

Dale= smartass


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 27, 2004)

Dale = asinine

1 : marked by inexcusable failure to exercise intelligence or sound judgment <an asinine excuse>
2 : of, relating to, or resembling an ass


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

CourtQueen = WILD

Lacking supervision or restraint
Disorderly; unruly
Characterized by a lack of moral restraint; dissolute or licentious


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> How about Turd Ferguson or Joey Jo Jo Junior Shabido?



I just decided to start using my real name.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 27, 2004)

Var - deluded


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> How about Turd Ferguson...?





Nice SNL reference.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 27, 2004)

nt = partier


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 27, 2004)

lol - see Var
NT = wild   NOT ME

ok

Var = Consistent


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Var = Consistent



Ah...such sweet things you say about me.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> BigBalla = BigPimp
> 
> anyone live in florida, big pimp is coming for a few days with friends to hang out on the beach and get some tan....



Which coast?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 27, 2004)

SIG....


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh yeah, 
Spitfire - Hot

Get it


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

^ you cant say that your hot...its supposed to be about another person silly

ff=  its true. your one of a kind.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> flex= rockstar
> 
> BO= sweetheart
> ...



o, ok.

jakethesnake = newbie


----------



## Pepper (Apr 27, 2004)

Pepper = Fat


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 27, 2004)

*J-Bo*

And I quote


> _*Originally posted by jakethesnake *_
> Well, not everyone. I'll start
> 
> *jakethesnake* = mysterious
> ...



the thread was hi-jacked, it really was about yourself

But if you want me to play that way than 

J-bo - Beautiful


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 27, 2004)

yeh, i realised it was jacked. I tried


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

about yourself?


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

More opportunities for flirtation this way.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> PreMier - gallant
> 
> 
> ...



Aww 

NG- Stunning

 : to overcome especially with paralyzing astonishment or disbelief 



This just in: PreMier is a newb with almost 6k posts! haha :rolleyes;


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

PreMier = (Post) Whore

A person considered as having compromised principles for personal gain.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 27, 2004)

Pepper = Hawks fan!! yea yeahh

Flex = My nigga! my closest homie on IM fo sho 

J'Bo = smartass (everyone already said beautiful so I thought I would mix it up!) 

Spitfire = Tarantino fan . lol

NT = realer than real 

Dale = witty

Nikegurl = good sense of humor


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Var= lizard

Scaley, and COOOOLD BLOODED!


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

Thats me!!!


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

_ IM Robot = stupid _


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

What is this IM Robot???


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2004)

P-Funk = Disciplined
Yanick = Freaky
Premier = Dedicated
X~Factor = Lurker


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

GR81: secretly is a gentle sweety  but i promised not to tell   yah i am a smart ass


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Chain Link *_
> Thx, It was one of the first threads I read on IM, thought it was hilarious
> It gives me hope to see other RPG players in BB forums, Technology is really throwing the nerd/athlete ratio  I think FF7 was the only game to truly live up to the name,"final fantasy" I hope someday they remake it with updated graphics ect
> (Back to topic!)
> irontime - Probably-right



I love FF7
heres a little story:
I have many RPer friends that are cool
Most arent nerds though
Most are actually very popular and have many girls
(my friend will can get as much head as he wants lol....)

anyway back to the story

One of my friends who is  a haxor haha....He has played like a ton of RPGs
and the weird thing is that
He never played ff7
Im like WTF
i thought ff7 was the first game that every hardcore RPer played....but oh well
back to topic....


Robert=Prince+New name


----------



## irontime (Apr 27, 2004)

This thread - gay


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

IT-gayerer


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Cat- where have you been?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Cat- where have you been?



Hmmm...
At the center of my own universe....My own perfect little world....My earthly salvation
and solitude....My minds eye??
Or are we each ju;st that? a thought?

I dont know but....in truth....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

Ive been dabbling in a little this....a little that...
Who wants to know?
Besides you of course....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Dabbling.. In??  
And its only me I suppose.  No cops or nothin haha


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Who wants to know?


_I was wondering where were you. _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

Honestly
I wanna say that ive been up to some big things....

but truthfully ive been locked in my room playing some good ol'
sqaure(soft) games....

I dont like to post as much anymore unless i know i will get responses....maybe thats one reason for me not coming around as much

but im glad you 2 cared enough to say somethng


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

FF games?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Now I see under your name


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

_I was about to do a thread about feeling lonely, stop by  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

and also notice the 4 quotes in the sig
all taken from FF7 i believe


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

_What is FF ? _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _I was about to do a thread about feeling lonely, stop by  _



please do, in fact
i May be able to make some interesting contributions to that...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _What is FF ? _



It stand for Final Fantasy

A role-playing game series

I know you are in Brazil man....but get with the program lol....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Dragon warrior 2 is better IMO.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

_Final Fantasy of course ..  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dragon warrior 2 is better IMO.



Better than ff7? ff1?
expand plz


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Thinkaboutit... FF7 is on PS1 not NES


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

I thinks its Crysalis(sp) but that is the best role playing game on the NES.  I promise you


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

_Zelda?_


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thinkaboutit... FF7 is on PS1 not NES



Well i know that, but that doesnt nessarily mean that it will be automatically better

For most you have to catorgorize it by console though
b/c of graphics and what not
and some people it doesnt matter

for me, Im kinda neutral
Graphics dont have to be like FF10 to be a good game
I loved ChronoTrigger for the SNES and Suikoden 1 and 2( both for ps1 but had 2-d graphics)

But some of the older games on snes had almost no plot
or story line
b/c they were the pioneers in the Genre

ANYWAY
I never played a single dragon warrior so i couldnt tell you


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Zelda?_



That game is hard as fuk!  Especially the second one Link.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

_Interesting though. _


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 27, 2004)

J'Bo=Sweetie
gr81=straight shooter
IT=Lush
MyCAT=hairball
Dale=conversionalist
Mudge=Studied
Flex=homie
Mikhal=OUCH!
Firestorm=pal
Dero=OLD!
Kuso=twisted


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 28, 2004)

this thread is all yours.


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GR81: secretly is a gentle sweety  but i promised not to tell   yah i am a smart ass



awww Gr, i never knew that about cha. you're soooo sweeeeeet 

Gr81-partner-in-crime on the west siiiiiiyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.

Thought to a new one for J'bo- BOOTYlicious


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks flexy.

i kinda like the booty now.

since i am getting leaner i can almost see the ham attachment near dah butt


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> NT = realer than real



thanks Gr1!


----------



## irontime (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> IT-gayerer



MyCat - Deadman


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i kinda like the booty now.
> 
> since i am getting leaner i can almost see the ham attachment near dah butt



I demand Photos, Thats right DEMAND


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> That game is hard as fuk!  Especially the second one Link.


I beat it in one day


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 28, 2004)

^ lol nerdz0r


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 28, 2004)

Spursfan !


----------



## gr81 (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> thanks Gr1!




 no doubt


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 29, 2004)

Jo-Anna = Toronto Maple Leafs Fan

Jo-Anna also needs a quick kick in the behind to get back into her routine!!  Or else...


----------



## gr81 (Apr 29, 2004)

Jo Anna likes to talk in third person! lol


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 30, 2004)

gr81 = Funny Girl


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Jo-Anna = Toronto Maple Leafs Fan



Jo-Anna = Demented  

ALBOB = Flyers fan.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 30, 2004)

I am a Canadian you know...

ALBOB = True American


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> ALBOB = Flyers fan.



Hextall Rules


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Hextall Rules



I'm liking you more every day. Ron was the man!!! (I hated it when we got rid of his protogee Garth Snow.  )


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh, and whats up with the fruitcake they call a goal tender, singing to himself with folk song writers, and Kid Cock on his helmet.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey, he's a rookie with a 6-2 record in these playoffs and a 1.87 GAA.  He's already beaten the best goalie in the playoffs and is up 2-1 on the second best.  I don't care if he listens to freakin' Yani, as long as he keeps winning he's OK in my book.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 30, 2004)

Hes doing good yes, but you really think he is good. I personaly think hes lucky and doesnt belong. But If he gets them there I guess thats all that matters.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Hes doing good yes, but you really think he is good.



I think he's WINNING.   That's all I care about.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 30, 2004)

I guess


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2004)

jo-anna= dead cause she called gr81 a women


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> jo-anna= dead cause she called gr81 a women



A woman = a human with no balls = gr81.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 30, 2004)

^LOL^


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 30, 2004)

Well I guess that just proves that I don't know all of you yet...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2004)

thats ok jo-anna its easy to do when someone has chicks in their avi 

albob= your in trouble now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2004)

i dont know about that

What kinda woman displays her nipples in her avi?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2004)

what r u talking about?


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 30, 2004)

someone do me someone do me


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 30, 2004)

hello everyone


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what r u talking about?



You said that:
She was mistaken b/c GR1 had a female picture in his avi

But then i said i doubt it b/c
What woman would show her nipples in her avi
That avi is clearly showing nipples....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> someone do me someone do me



If you want "it" so bad
We had better call in Irontime....
he's the only one for you "needs"


----------



## gr81 (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> gr81 = Funny Girl



OK, since you are new here I will let this slide, but just once. Consider this your get outta some shit free card. lol.I am a man, I can prove it. In fact I am THE MAN among boys around here pretty much. look in my gallery and you will see.  



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> jo-anna= dead cause she called gr81 a women



Can't a guy just have a beautiful pic of Trish Stratus in his AVI, gad damm! thanhk you J for catchin that thou. I will be nice to her..


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I am THE MAN among boys around here pretty much.



Says who??? hahaha 

BTW, who is this Trish...i sincerely have no idea


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> BTW, who is this Trish...i sincerely have no idea



Goddamn you live in the dark!   Trish Stratus..


----------



## gr81 (Apr 30, 2004)

he knows who she is, he is just fuccin wit you....I hope! lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=517208#517208


----------



## gr81 (Apr 30, 2004)

thats right, thats my girl right there...mmmmmm. is there anyone hotter than Trish, honestly? ha ha. I think not


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> he knows who she is, he is just fuccin wit you....I hope! lol



i'm sorry to say this....but i really don't


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> thats right, thats my girl right there...mmmmmm. is there anyone hotter than Trish, honestly? ha ha. I think not




Angel Veil? http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=521037#521037

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=521038#521038


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

^OMG ^

I love Angel already


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2004)

^aww...thanks for the pics man i need that....


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2004)

you guys are nasty.


----------



## gr81 (May 1, 2004)

^^thats right...siccer than sicc


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 3, 2004)

J'Bo = Knowledgeable (about the people in here) so it seems...


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> OK, since you are new here I will let this slide, but just once. Consider this your get outta some shit free card. lol.I am a man, I can prove it. In fact I am THE MAN among boys around here pretty much. look in my gallery and you will see.



gr81 = forgiving (at least once)


----------



## Spitfire (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> thats right, thats my girl right there...mmmmmm. is there anyone hotter than Trish, honestly? ha ha. I think not



OHHHHH SHES BUSTED OHHHHHHH MAAAAAN


----------



## Spitfire (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Angel Veil? http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=521037#521037
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=521038#521038



SHIT MAN you people have the absolute work taste in women....


----------



## ms21vegas (May 3, 2004)

I'm very new as in today new...but reading lots of message boards..i would have to say very interesting & open!!!


----------



## gr81 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> OHHHHH SHES BUSTED OHHHHHHH MAAAAAN




yeah big D cup busted!! OHHHH


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> SHIT MAN you people have the absolute work taste in women....



Atleast I like women


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> SHIT MAN you people have the absolute work taste in women....



Are you kidding???  Thats girls HOT!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

you kiddin? she is NASTY  looks like she is 14


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you kiddin? she is NASTY  looks like she is 14


At the most. lol


----------



## Pitboss (May 3, 2004)

Pitboss = 

Wow this is harder than I thought it would be.  I guess I go with my first thought for now. 

PB= Horny



LOL


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Pitboss=bi-sexual?


----------



## Pitboss (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Pitboss=bi-sexual?



Okay enought already. 

How much???


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

How much?!?!  Sorry, I dont swing that way 

BTW I am about to order a T-shirt   If someone calls me an asspirate, I am gonna be hella pissed


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How much?!?!  Sorry, I dont swing that way
> 
> BTW I am about to order a T-shirt   If someone calls me an asspirate, I am gonna be hella pissed


ASSPIRATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

I dont even have the shirt yet you dill hole. lol


----------



## Pitboss (May 3, 2004)

Yeah I get a lot of crap for that name but I like it. It fits the "motorcycle" theme I going for and f'it if people remember the name by asspirate so be it.. at least they remember it!!!


----------



## once was fat (May 4, 2004)

what about me.


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Once Was Fat- Thinner


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 11, 2004)

J'bo - 98 cents short of a buck.


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2004)

hardy har har har ^


----------



## usntoothfairy (May 18, 2004)

We are alternatives


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> gr81 = Funny Girl


I thought great 1 was a chickie too because of the avi does this mean bigballaGA is a guy too?


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

rockgazer69-vampire? up all nite sleep all day, well part of it after the kids are off to school.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

and avatars.... i am straight but if that isn't J'Bo's ass I'm gonna cry...what? I'm sleepy.


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> I thought great 1 was a chickie too because of the avi does this mean bigballaGA is a guy too?



I have been forgiven for that one as for bigballaGA I haven't checked.
 

Jo-Anna = needs a   I've been cheating way too much this past week.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 19, 2004)

if you go in the gallery you can check !!!


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

Ok so BigBallaGA = looks like a guy to me


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Ok so BigBallaGA = looks like a guy to me


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

he looked like a girl at 1st cuz theres some knockout chickie in his gallery


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> and avatars.... i am straight but if that isn't J'Bo's ass I'm gonna cry...what? I'm sleepy.



no thats my ass....last years ass anyways....now i have a rounder tighter one ...love the rock and you pic  i need one of those


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

I can photoshop you most anything I'm just learning but it's fun and THANK GOD....about the heinie....very nice job.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 19, 2004)

thats Krystal Steal in my gallery !!! 

im a fan


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> thats Krystal Steal in my gallery !!!
> 
> im a fan


i thought that was your pretty heinie sorry


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

rockgazer69 = talkative


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> rockgazer69 = talkative


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

BigBallaGA = Affirming:bounce:


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> rockgazer69 = talkative








 she nailed that one


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

rockgazers= sexy


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> rockgazers= sexy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts=flirt


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

i just love talking to the Ladies


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

n we all love a guy with a soft spot for little furry animals too


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

I love cats so much

This morning right when i woke up
my cat clovis
who looks like my avi

Jumped up on my bed
and came up to me and started rubbing his head against my chin
and rolled around and purred loud, and did the kitty dance 
I love cats


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

is the kitty dance anything like making biscuits when they look look they are kneading dough?


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Careful RG... MCP is jailbait


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> is the kitty dance anything like making biscuits when they look look they are kneading dough?



Um kinda

Its where they stick their nose into you and lift their front paws up and down
Extracting and retracting their claws

Its what babies do to get milk from their mama's

cats never grow out of it though
so when they are really happy they will do it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

I May be jailbait

but at least im not the one who initiates the fishing...


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

Has he seen Tesla's pic my daughter needs a good husband some day n guys that love cat's well she's a leo n smokin check my gallery she is only 12 though n mama likes guns.


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

YEAH we call that makin biscuits. we have 2 boys Cowboy n Tubby that are very lovable like that


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

Tesla wants a pic of mcp


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

lol no comment...The last thing i wanna be called on this forum
is child molester 

Actually, she is very cute
but like you say she's only 12, thats 4 years diff.

That matters a lot when you are 12 and 16

if we were 24 and 20 that would be totally different

But i can see where she gets her looks from


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

She doesn't want a boyfreind she wants to design cars n bikes.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

Lol she wants my pic

i had one in gallery of me 2 years ago....i cant find any recent ones damnit

and i took old ones down
cuz it was just me and some girls
and in one it was me, some girls, and 2 other friends
but when i upload it, it always looks a little fuzzy


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

Cowboy adopts strays and babies them. sleeps with his arms around them.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

http://www.angelfire.com/dragon2/sazaristheman/
theres a 2 yr old one of 8th grade grad.


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

Tubby just humps the sh@t out of anything that'll hold still from your leg to poor Cowboy.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

im the tall guy in the middle


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Tubby just humps the sh@t out of anything that'll hold still from your leg to poor Cowboy.



lol i adopt all the strays

the current stray had babies 3-4 weeks ago

4 and they are so cute lol
little red ones
with white socks
i love them all
but my ma wants to get rid of them all


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

aaawwww


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

Tesla said put kitty pee in her coffee HEY? she's all done makin my coffee


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

How tall are you?


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

5'9"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

and what state are you from?
Im nosey

but i'd just like to know


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

maine


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

5'9"
thats pretty tall for a woman
i was 5'10'' in that pic


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

been to texas though


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

Tesla says she wants a recent pic with all the cats too


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

Ive only been outa tex a few times
to colorado, mexico, new mexico, oklahoma
and cali


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

cool I've been all over the states n to puerto rico


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

we are butchering this thread but hey


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Tesla says she wants a recent pic with all the cats too



lol
I need my own friggin camera
and stuff
I only have a few pics of my own cats
and i dont think i have one of my own cat from ohh...6 years ago

Her name was Misty
She was still just a kitten
white, with blue eyes, and had black socks and black-tipped tail

she got hit by a truck and died
I was 11
I cried for about 15 minutes  

and that asshole driver never even stopped or nothing
even though he knew what had happened and he saw my mom standing there

I would kick his ass if i knew him today


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> rockgazer69 = talkative


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

thread schmead
it was old anyway


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

Well it was very nice talking to you
But its my bed time 
Im so tired
Ive been doing 3-4 hours of exercise all week
and im beat
plus its 10:28 here, and schoo tomorrow


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

we had to move cuz coyotes were getting our cats


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

nite


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

good night
tell tesla i said hi


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

I've got cravings for some mad sexual pleasure... I'm in big trouble... what did I do to be so hungry... Bad Bad Girl


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

Jo-Anna= horny


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

Rockgazer69 = jelouse?


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Jo-Anna= horny



You should join me too...


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

no rockgazer havin fun jumpin around reading nice horny girls posts


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

want me to pm you some nice sexy naked boy pics?


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

No thank you I have a really good camera Nikon D100 with very cool lenses


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

Jo-Anna=needs


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 21, 2004)

you can send me some sexy pics of girls !!!!!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 21, 2004)

^add me to that list

But only if its of you rockgazers!


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

i have tons if you like science fiction art


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

ART not porn


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

i like porn nothing against it just don't want to get killed


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> i like porn nothing against it just don't want to get killed



?


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Pitboss =
> 
> Wow this is harder than I thought it would be.  I guess I go with my first thought for now.
> ...



Hey look Jo-Anna and PB have something in common!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> ?


i mean for posting it on the forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



see art beautiful...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 22, 2004)

its is beautiful


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> i mean for posting it on the forum
> 
> 
> ...



thats cool, but i want to see the real thing !!!


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> ART not porn




One man's art is another man's porn! the age old argument as to where we draw the line there. Some porn can be beautiful as well as some art can be trashy. I think that something can be both and no ones gonna kill you for posting either! lol


----------



## god hand (Dec 17, 2005)

Mino0lee=shemale


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

BigDyl=Banned!!!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Dec 17, 2005)

Foreman = Whiner   (couldn't help it!)  Don't be hatin'!  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1201584&postcount=5


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

Godhand= My girl


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Godhand= My girl


True story


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 17, 2005)

TheUnit= hungyasfuck-allday-everyday.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hung as fuck or Hungry as fuck?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> BigDyl=Banned!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

BigDyl= BigEmobitch


----------



## Vieope (Dec 17, 2005)

_BigDyldo_


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _BigDyldo_


jAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> jAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


 
You speak spanish?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2005)

vanity = akk. 



i'd have said "knows _everything_" but that's two words


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

little wing= sexy


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2005)

mino=mystery


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2005)

shea = ommmmmmm


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 17, 2005)

Little Wing = Passionate


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 17, 2005)

min0 = sincere


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

Witmaster= cool


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You speak spanish?


Si, un poco.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules=Mod


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> ForemanRules=Modwannabe


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> ....


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


You look very sexy in that pic


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You look very sexy in that pic



thank you! I like it because it shows off my junk!


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> thank you! I like it because it shows off my junk!


Huge!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


how did you know about that


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> how did you know about that



too bad you cant see your junk for your package!~


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

Foreman prefers this Superman.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> too bad you cant see your junk for your package!~


Since you sound sooooo disapointed I'll PM it to you.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> too bad you cant see your junk for your package!~


*gay*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *gay*


 
Does this mean you finally pawned him?


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Does this mean you finally pawned him?


I have no idea what "pawned" is


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *gay*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have no idea what "pawned" is


It's a new word I started.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


 


This happened about 2 summers ago, a young boy was having sex with a transvestite up in a tree.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have no idea what "pawned" is


----------



## MyK (Dec 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This happened about 2 summers ago, a young boy was having sex with a transvestite up in a tree.



look how cocky he is!! he gets aaaaalllllll the tranny's!


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's a new word I started.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
#27


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

#12


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 23, 2006)

Topolo - ugly


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

KEFE-Gay


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

Kenwood-Powerful


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

Kenwood-Beast


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

Kenwood-Powerlifter


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you guys know each other? Just wondering.


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do you guys know each other? Just wondering.


Thank God I dont know him. Otherwise he'd woop ma ass. Im just a whimp compared to him dude.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Thank God I dont know him. Otherwise he'd woop ma ass. Im just a whimp compared to him dudette.


 
I have a feeling your both the same.

Become an elite member


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have a feeling your both the same.
> 
> Become an elite member


as in the same person with 2 sn's? no way buddy. hell no to that.


----------

